# Best gloves for longevity?



## John Kuhn (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi guys,
I burn 3-4 cords of wood per year to heat our house here in Wisconsin, and due to the where I dry and store the wood, it gets moved a couple of times. I know it's not the most efficient way to do things, but I'm okay with it because it gives me some exercise in the winter that I otherwise wouldn't get.
My question pertains to gloves. Seems like I wear out a pair of leather gloves every year. Usually buy plain (smooth) cowhide ones from the hardware store ($15 for the last pair). The fingertips just don't last very long from clasping the rough wood. Maybe this is normal, but I thought maybe somebody knows of a source for something like Kevlar-tipped gloves, or some other solution? No big deal, just a crazy question!


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 6, 2011)

We handle alot of wood in a firewood business, as long as it is dry you can't beat the cheapie white string knit gloves they sell for approx 6.50 a doz at most farm/feed stores. I think Bailey's a site sponsor sells them as well. They'll out perform 75% of the leather gloves on the market today. We love them for handling wood and sawing.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Jan 6, 2011)

here's a shocker... i went to Menard's to buy some gloves... i suffer from same ordeal so i wanted to try something new.i used mainly mechanics gloves before cutting but they wore out quickly. i bought some boss frosty grip gloves,they look horrible from appearance but they are warm and they keep your hands dry from snow and good grip and still have good dexterity,i never expected them to hold up good cutting wood... in the summer i will go back to using leather gloves again but these work good for winter... just some fyi...


----------



## aandabooks (Jan 6, 2011)

I quit paying for the good heavy leather gloves a couple years ago. Got tired of seeing holes in them after just a couple days. Went to buying the rubber front/knit back gloves from Harbor Freight. They have them on sale for $1.49 and I can usually get several firewooding days out of a pair. They have good grip on them and I don't really need the heavy gloves for warmth when I'm out cutting or splitting.


----------



## Phatsupratt (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't have a recommendation of better gloves but you're paying waaay too much for the ones you have. Look online, you can pick up nice cowhide gloves for around $3. Shipping is the kick in the balls but if you buy a bunch, it's the way to go


----------



## angelo c (Jan 6, 2011)

I use the cheapo rubber dipped front, knit back gloves $1 and change each if you buy them by the dozen. 
One of the members here swears by welders gloves( sorry don't remember who-search maybe?). I bought a cheap HF set just to see if thay might work. I'll also gorilla tape the finger tips for a few extra splits when I'm feelin real cheap. Have had no satisfaction with any other "performance" gloves. I tried Bailey's kevlar ones for about $5 they lasted a little longer because you can use both sides of the glove but they really weren't comfortable.


----------



## wfsdno (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with aanabooks, I buy those rubber coated glove from HF and I love them. Comfortable, cheap and great grip. Plus comes in 3 or 4 sizes to fit the whole family.

Roger


----------



## John Kuhn (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, great responses and lots of good ideas! Thanks, guys!!


----------



## rmotoman (Jan 6, 2011)

The HF rubber coated gloves are good gloves for the price. HF also has leather gloves 5 pair for 6.50.They work good for fighting the thorns when cutting hedge. 

I think Atlas makes some of the best rubber coated gloves. They last a long time and are very comfortable. The therma fit are thicker and warmer for winter. The Re-grips are not as thick and better for warmer weather. I have been using the same pair for about 2 months. I have cut about 5 cords of wood, split another 4 cords and sold 8 cords. They still have not wore though.


----------



## lmcdill (Jan 6, 2011)

I use Kinco Heat Keep knit wrist pigskin gloves. Working on my second year with the same pair. I usually get them at Vanderbilts.


----------



## flyfshrmn (Jan 6, 2011)

*Gloves and more gloves*

I've tried using expensive leather gloves, mechanics gloves, and various brands of combo leather and cloth. The conclusion I've reached is that no matter what quality glove you use for firewood, the fingers and thumbs will wear out in a few days. I like the HF leather front, cloth back style and can usually get them for about a buck a pair. HF sells several other varieties, but the gray cloth seem to last the longest. I've quit buying the yellow cloth, black leather type because I've had several individual gloves with really poor stitching that didn't last at all. One thing I've noticed is that if you get the gloves damp and use them on dry firewood, the leather will sometimes (not always) burnish and harden on the work surfaces and I've had a couple of these last several weeks. They are a little less flexible but the tradeoff is worth it. So if you can find a consistent way to burnish the leather, you might get a lot more use out of a pair.


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 6, 2011)

Pig skin wears better then any other leather...


----------



## stihl_in_texas (Jan 7, 2011)

I've found the latex dipped cotton gloves hold up just as good as any of the leather gloves I've used. You can get 'em for about $10/dozen around here. 

Steve


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 7, 2011)

*White Mule Gloves made by Wells Lamont*

I can two years use out of a pair of White Mule leather gloves made by Wells Lamont U.S. made and about a month out of a pair of Boss leather gloves made in China. Three things that the Chinese cannot make is ball bearings,light bulbs and leather gloves. Don't even think about a Chinese chainsaw, they are hard to start.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 7, 2011)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> here's a shocker... i went to Menard's to buy some gloves... i suffer from same ordeal so i wanted to try something new.i used mainly mechanics gloves before cutting but they wore out quickly. i bought some boss frosty grip gloves,they look horrible from appearance but they are warm and they keep your hands dry from snow and good grip and still have good dexterity,i never expected them to hold up good cutting wood... in the summer i will go back to using leather gloves again but these work good for winter... just some fyi...


 
Yup, Frosty Grips are da bomb!

Here's a thread I started on em last winter, with an update from today:

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/118251.htm


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 7, 2011)

Those finger condoms do wear well...gotta admit.

I hate 'em though. Hands get cold and wet in them, and the feel of 'em is just creepy. 

Besides, with prices like these and made in good 'ol OOOSA(USA) it dosn't cost much to run pigskin.Deprecated Browser Error

Got a batch of the Tig gloves as rejects(CHEEEEAAAPP!!) and they have held up good and long so far.
Getting near the end though. Might have to break out another pair.

Still like the Kinco cold weather gloves for really cold stuff.
Cheapo gloves shouldn't work that well.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## needwood (Jan 7, 2011)

*Gloves? Gloves? Gloves?*

:jester:Who uses gloves? I thought we was all men" LOL! I use the old grey leather things you buy at TSC in the summer, a pair of brown jersey under them in the winter. I spend about 20$ a year on gloves.


----------



## Streblerm (Jan 7, 2011)

rmotoman said:


> The HF rubber coated gloves are good gloves for the price. HF also has leather gloves 5 pair for 6.50.They work good for fighting the thorns when cutting hedge.
> 
> I think Atlas makes some of the best rubber coated gloves. They last a long time and are very comfortable. The therma fit are thicker and warmer for winter. The Re-grips are not as thick and better for warmer weather. I have been using the same pair for about 2 months. I have cut about 5 cords of wood, split another 4 cords and sold 8 cords. They still have not wore though.





I second the Atlas Therma Fit gloves. I handle about 20 cords a year between friends, family, and my needs. I just wore out my first pair of Atlas gloves after a year. The Boss gloves are nice too, they seem a little thicker.

The HF gloves I notice that the rubber tends to disintegrate after a few wearings and after they get wet. The Atlas gloves seem to hold up better. I actually wore through the tips of the fingers and the rubber didn't start pulling away from the fabric of the glove.

Some form of knit glove with rubber coated palms and fingers seems to me the way to go.


----------



## Streblerm (Jan 7, 2011)

I bought 2 dozen pairs of the Atlas Thermafit gloves from Amazon. A dozen for me and a dozen for my dad. They worked out to be lees than $3 a pair that way. I can definitely say that I got more than three times the use out of them compared to the yellow HF gloves.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 7, 2011)

I use Wells Lamont leather gloves, Costco had 3 pr. in a pack for $20 just before Christmas, otherwise i get them from Wally World.


----------



## trimmmed (Jan 7, 2011)

Atlas Fit (unlined) and Atlas Therma-Fit are excellent gloves regardless of price and if you go to palm-flex, you can get them by the dozen very cheap.


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 7, 2011)

I use whatever and just ignore the holes in the finger tips... try to protect the back of the hand, and the palms. If the holes at the tips get big enough I'll just snip off the whole end of the fingers. If it's a really cold day I'll start out with a new(ish) pair... work up a bit of a sweat and the hands (and feet) stay warm enough.


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 7, 2011)

trimmmed said:


> Atlas Fit (unlined) and Atlas Therma-Fit are excellent gloves regardless of price and if you go to palm-flex, you can get them by the dozen very cheap.



+1. I never tried the Atlas therma fit until recently because they just don't look durable compared to leather gloves. It turns out that they are cheaper, more durable, more comfortable, and provide better grip.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 7, 2011)

Menards

rubber/latex dipped blue outer and white inner....$1.85/pair and no cracked fingertips from tanning chemicals. 

rubber/latex dipped blue outer and grey kevlar inner....ansi standard listed....2.95/pair....

They grip the wood so well that you use less energy and its much easier on tendons in the lower arm and hand. 

When I split rounds then stack on the pallets a pair of those gloves will survive 3-4 cords.

I wear a pair of brown cotton gloves inside for warmth, comfort and to keep my hands a little drier from sweat or snow and to reduce vibration from machinery.


----------



## Uncle John (Jan 7, 2011)

"Best gloves for longevity"

I don't think you usually will live any longer no matter which gloves you wear.


----------



## svon89 (Jan 7, 2011)

My neighbor gave me a set of Towa Powergrab thermo gloves, they have held up really well. So well in fact that I was just shopping to buy a dozen. They were right around $42 for a dozen, but I can pull nails out of my nail pouch and have no problems using any tools.


----------



## John Kuhn (Jan 7, 2011)

Kingfisher said:


> "Best gloves for longevity"
> 
> I don't think you usually will live any longer no matter which gloves you wear.


 
Good one--ya gotta love a good pun!


----------



## Wolfcsm (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is a very good product from Bailey's:

Bailey's - Heavy-Duty Premium Leather Work Gloves

They do not cost much. When they wear out - and they will, just throw them away and get out another pair.

Keep a dozen pairs in my shop most of the time. Both I and my wife use them for tasks that call for real protection of the hands.

Hal


----------



## Dok (Jan 8, 2011)

To make my gloves last I just wrap the fingers that have worn through with friction tape. 
Dok


----------



## firewood guy (Jan 8, 2011)

*Leather Gloves from Costco*



John Kuhn said:


> Hi guys,
> I burn 3-4 cords of wood per year to heat our house here in Wisconsin, and due to the where I dry and store the wood, it gets moved a couple of times. I know it's not the most efficient way to do things, but I'm okay with it because it gives me some exercise in the winter that I otherwise wouldn't get.
> My question pertains to gloves. Seems like I wear out a pair of leather gloves every year. Usually buy plain (smooth) cowhide ones from the hardware store ($15 for the last pair). The fingertips just don't last very long from clasping the rough wood. Maybe this is normal, but I thought maybe somebody knows of a source for something like Kevlar-tipped gloves, or some other solution? No big deal, just a crazy question!


Do you have a COSTCO store near you? They are selling a 3-pack of Wells-Lamont full leather gloves w/ reinforced palms for 20 bucks. Yeah , we all can do the math, but thats 6.67 per pair and I've been using them in the woods for cutting & loading wood and been fairly happy with them for the price unless they are sopping wet. Then of course the leather ain't to durable!!


----------



## safetywear (Jan 24, 2011)

*Fire Fighting Gloves*

i will suggest you to use fire fighting gloves. it will keep your hand safe while burning the wood. fire fighting gloves will be the best choice for you. it's my suggestion you may follow it or may not it's up-to you.


----------



## John Kuhn (Jan 26, 2011)

safetywear said:


> i will suggest you to use fire fighting gloves. it will keep your hand safe while burning the wood. fire fighting gloves will be the best choice for you. it's my suggestion you may follow it or may not it's up-to you.



Hmm, I'm not using the gloves when I'm burning wood, only when I'm cutting and stacking, but thanks anyway.
And thanks to all who offered suggestions. Clearly buying ordinary leather gloves at the local hardware store was not in my best interest. I ended up buying a pair of the Atlas Thermafit, and it will be interesting to see how they hold up. Already I like the fact that I can handle wet wood and they don't soak through like leather.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 27, 2011)

You would be hard pressed to wear out a pair if good welding gloves.

They would offer some good protection too.

I mostly use insulated deerskin gloves, but wear out at least two pair every Winter.


----------



## Cerran (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been using the Wells Lamont ones you get at Costco for a couple years now and a set usually lasts most of a firewood season for about 4-6 cords of wood. At $20/set of 3 it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 27, 2011)

Best gloves ever is the skin on your palms.


----------



## Somesawguy (Jan 27, 2011)

I've had pretty good luck with the West Chester brand gloves.


----------



## Streblerm (Jan 28, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Best gloves ever is the skin on your palms.


 
I used to work for a guy who installed fencing. If you asked him for a pair of gloves he would always say "gloves are expensive and they always tear, skin is free and it heals"

Still liking the rubber dipped gloves.


----------



## John Kuhn (Jan 28, 2011)

Streblerm said:


> I used to work for a guy who installed fencing. If you asked him for a pair of gloves he would always say "gloves are expensive and they always tear, skin is free and it heals"
> 
> Still liking the rubber dipped gloves.


 
That reminds me of another tough skin example. My wife runs marathons, and sometimes we see people who run an entire marathon barefoot, on pavement. Those have got to be some tough feet! Likely that hands can also get real tough. But I think I'll continue using my gloves!


----------

